# Wago KNX TP1 Klemme 753-646 "interner Fehler"



## neon (22 März 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe eine originalverpackte Wago KNX TP1 Klemme (nicht direkt bei Wago) gekauft, um KNX an die Wago Steuerung anzubinden.
Aber die rote G-LED leuchtet (interner Fehler). Leider schweigt die Wago Dokumentation dazu.
Die LED scheint nichts mit dem Programm selber zu tun zu haben, da auch wenn ich keine KNX-Bausteine geladen habe diese LED leuchtet.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wo der Fehler liegen könnte. Ich hoffe die Klemme ist nicht defekt...


----------



## Tom... (22 März 2015)

Hallo,
hast Du die KNX Spannung dran?
Läuft Deine Instanz vom KNX_Modul_Master? Was "sagt" online der Status oder sonst die anderen Variablen?
Grüße Tom


----------



## neon (22 März 2015)

Die KNX-Spannung ist dran, über ETS Programmieren ist möglich. Und ohne KNX-Spannung kommt auch der Fehler.
Der Baustein "FbKNX_Master_646" sagt: enumStatusKNX KNX_NO_DEVICE_MODUS. Aber die LED für Gerätemodus leuchtet


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (23 März 2015)

Hallo Neon,

der Grund warum die G-LED aufleuchtet, deckt sich mit der Statusmeldung „KNX_NO_DEVICE_MODUS“. Dies bedeutet, dass die Checksummen deines appl. Programm welches du über die ETS in die Klemme oder Kontroller lädst, nicht mit der Checksumme des Codesys Programms übereinstimmst.
*Lösung:*
Die sym_xml Datei welche in der CodeSys generiert und dir die Instanz Namen als Kommunikationsobjekte in die ETS übergibt, bitte einmal über Projekt „Alles Bereinigen“ und „Alles Übersetzen“ neu generieren. Danach diese in der ETS abgleichen. Nun nach verknüpfen der Kommunikationsobjekte das appl. Programm aus der ETS heraus laden. Danach das Programm aus der CodeSys in die Steuerung laden. Nach starten des Programms wird dir das Programm den Status „KNX_OK“ oder „KNX_DEVICE_OK“ liefern (G-LED erlischt).

*Hinweis:*

Die sym_xml Datei wird aus dem Deklarationsteil in der CodeSys generiert. Bedeutet, dass du dasselbe Verhalten erhalten wirst, wenn du mehr Instanz Namen deklariert hast, als du in deinem Programm der CodeSys aufrufst.

*Hilfreiche Dokumentation (Anwendungshinweis KNX Starterkit 3):*

http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...dium=forum&utm_content=sps-forum&utm_term=APN

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen.


----------



## GLT (23 März 2015)

An welchem Controller befindet sich die 646er?
Für IPC z.B. brauchst du einen anderen Masterbaustein.
Stimmt der Klemmenindex usw.?

Was hast Du über die ETS programmiert - nur PA oder alles (Objekte mit GAs)?


----------



## neon (23 März 2015)

Hallo,
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, anscheinen ist es dann ein Software Problem. Ich werde die Lösungsansätze nochmal versuchen.

Die KNX Klemme befindet sich auf einem 750-842 Controller, 
und ich habe dieses Beispiel nachgestellt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAxZGM_AYSU

im ETS habe ich testweise einem Taster eine Variable zugeweisen (welche genau müsste ich nochmal nachschauen).
Ich bin gerade am Testen, und fürs erste soll eine Variable in der Wago gesetzt werden wenn ein KNX-Taster (Licht an) betätigt wird.


----------



## neon (23 März 2015)

Ich habe jetzt die KNX-Klemme in einem Testaufbau am laufen (KNX_OK) und die Fehler LED leuchtet nicht mehr.
Ich habe das Projekt aus dem youtube Video bei einem extra Controller nachgestellt. Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage, wie ich das ganze für meine Zwecke programmieren kann. Zum Beispiel möchte ich als erstes eine Funktion, die mir die Warmwasserpumpe an der Wago einschaltet wenn ich im Bad Licht anmache.
Kann ich das überhaupt "frei" programmieren oder benötige ich dazu einen fertigen Baustein aus einer KNX-Bibliothek?
Kann z.B. eine Bool-Variable an die ETS übergeben, die dann gesetzt wird wenn der Lichtschalter betätigt wird?

Kann mir das jemand etwas näher erklären?


----------



## Tom... (23 März 2015)

Nimm Dir mal am Besten die Unterlagen aus dem KNX Starterkit von WAGO.

Du hast schon einen Taster ( Gerät 2.4.7 ) und einen Aktor ( Gerät 1.6.3 ) für Deine Lampe im Bad.
Beide sind verbunden durch die Gruppenadresse 4/2/11 ... Nur so als Beispiel!

In der Wago machst Du Dir mindestens einen Baustein für die KNX Objekte. Bei mir heißen die dann KNX_Licht, KNX_Heizung, KNX_Rollo etc...

Im Baustein KNX_Licht legst Du eine lokale Variable vom Typ FbDPT_Switch an. Sinnvoller Weise nenne ich die dann IO_4_2_11, also genau so wie die Gruppenadresse in der ETS.

In den Projekt-Optionen von CoDeSys musst Du anhaken: "Symbolkonfiguration - XML Symboltabelle erzeugen".
Beim Übersetzen erzeugt CoDeSys dann die Datei: <Projektname>.SYS_XML. Die wird dann in die ETS importiert.

In der ETS erscheint dann an Deiner WAGO ein Kommunikationsobjekt namens: KNX_Licht.IO_4_2_11, das Du dann einfach mit der ( sinnvoller Weise ) gleichlautenden Gruppenadresse 4/2/11 verbindest.

In Deiner Wago ist ja die Variable IO_4_2_11 ein FB, der auch den Ausgang IO_4_2_11.xSwitch_OUT besitzt.
Der representiert dann mit TRUE / FALSE genau den Zustand Deiner Gruppenadresse 4/2/11.
Manipulierst Du in der WAGO den FB-Eingang IO_4_2_11.xSwitch_IN z.B. mit einem binären Eingang, so folgt die Gruppenadresse im KNX diesem...

Soweit klar?


----------



## GLT (24 März 2015)

neon schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel möchte ich als erstes eine Funktion, die mir die Warmwasserpumpe an der Wago einschaltet wenn ich im Bad Licht anmache. Kann ich das überhaupt "frei" programmieren oder benötige ich dazu einen fertigen Baustein aus einer KNX-Bibliothek?


Für die KNX-Objekte (KNX-Ein-/Ausgänge) verwendest du die WAGO-FBs aus der KNX-Lib. Aufpassen, dass die KNX-Kommunikation immer im selben Taskaufruf durchgeführt wird.

Die Variablen können, wie jeder andere Ein-/Ausgang verwendet werden.
In deinem Fall kommt der LICHT-Ein vom KNX über einen DPT-Switch - die Eingangsvariable z.B. "xLichtEin" verarbeitest Du in deinem Prg indem zu eine Zuweisung zur Ausgangsvariable "xWarmwasserpumpeEA" (welche dann z.B. einem Relaisausgangskartenkanal der Wago zugewiesen ist) ausprogrammierst.
Da die WAGO-KNX-FBs auch einen Task Triggern können, könntest Du dir das in der Taskkonfiguration auch zunutze machen.



neon schrieb:


> Kann z.B. eine Bool-Variable an die ETS übergeben, die dann gesetzt wird wenn der Lichtschalter betätigt wird?


Das ist jetzt Quatsch - denn die ETS ist mit Fertigstellung der Businbetriebnahme nicht mehr beteiligt.
Falls dein Lichtschalter jetzt ein Wago-DI wäre u. deine Pumpe ein KNX-Aktorkanal, läuft das ganze wie oben, nur anders herum.


----------



## neon (24 März 2015)

Danke an alle für die hilfreichen Antworten, ich werde das mal testen und Rückmeldung geben.


----------



## Vittel01 (24 März 2015)

Ich hätte da noch eine Kurze Frage. Ist es auch umgekhert möglich also das die Wago Externe EIB aktoren steuert?  oder kann die Wago nur als Aktor herhalten?


----------



## Knaller (25 März 2015)

*Wago KNX TP1 Klemme 753-646 &quot;interner Fehler&quot;*

Moin.  Dafür ist das System ja da.  Du kannst mit der Wago Steuerung auch KNX  (EIB)Aktorrn ansteuern.  Du must deine GA's der Steuerung bekannt machen
Die GA's aus ETS exportieren und im Wagosystem importieren.    

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLT (25 März 2015)

Vittel01 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eine Kurze Frage. Ist es auch umgekhert möglich also das die Wago Externe EIB aktoren steuert?  oder kann die Wago nur als Aktor herhalten?


Und wer liest, hätte die Antwort schon vor der Fragestellung bekommen.


----------



## neon (25 März 2015)

kleine Rückmeldung:
mit den Bibliotheken KNX_Standard.lib und KNX_Applications_02.lib habe ich jetzt eine Kommunikation hinbekommen (KNX Taster gedrückt --> Variable in der Wago wird gesetzt, einen Aktor ansteuern geht auch).

Ich würde zwar gerne die  KNX_02.lib einsetzen da diese neuer ist, aber da bekomme ich den Fehler nicht weg (KNX_NOT_INIT).
Gibt es dort etwas besonderes zu beachten?
Beim Eingang an den Bausteinen "bKNX_Master" habe ich immer 1 eingetragen, und bei "dwIndex_DPT" fortlaufend entsprechend der Instanznamen
(M1_001_Digital_Input_2 -dwIndex 1, M1_002_Digital_Output_2 -dwIndex 2) steht so im Anwendungshinweis zur KNX_02 auf Seite 20.
Die Symboldatei habe ich gleich generiert wie bei dem Projekt mit den anderen beiden Bibliotheken.


----------



## GLT (25 März 2015)

neon schrieb:


> Beim Eingang an den Bausteinen "bKNX_Master" habe ich immer 1 eingetragen,


Ich hoffe Du hast immer nur EINEN Masterbaustein pro KNX-Klemme - 1 Klemme, auch nur 1x Masterbaustein.
Bei mehreren Klemmen, muss der Index stets nach Klemmenreihenfolge angegeben werden, wofür der Masterbaustein steht.

Auch muss der Aufruf der Datenpunkte im SELBEN Zyklus erfolgen.

Halte Dich mal ganz streng an die Beispiele des KNX-Starterkits - dann sollte der Erfolg sich kurzfristig einstellen.


----------



## neon (25 März 2015)

Richtig hätte ich schreiben müssen: Beim Eingang an allen Bausteinen und am Baustein "FbKNX_Master_646" habe ich immer 1 eingetragen.
Also ich habe nur einen bKNX_Master in Verwendung. Ich habe das Beispielprojekt ziemlich direkt übernommen, und nur die Steuerungskonfig angepasst, läuft auch alles im selben Zyklus.
Nur die Variablendeklaration für alle KNX Bausteine habe ich in einer separaten Globalen Variablenliste (wegen der Übersicht).
Bin im Moment etwas ratlos...

Hier mal ein Bild:


----------



## GLT (25 März 2015)

Versehentlich Mist verzapft - Danke an User Tom


----------



## Tom... (25 März 2015)

Muss ich das verstehen? Ich habe keine solchen Variablen?!
Ich verwende FbDPT_Switch (FB) aus der KNX_Standard.lib 14.7.09 08:32:00 > Bausteine > DPT_Format >1_bit


----------



## GLT (26 März 2015)

Tom... schrieb:


> Muss ich das verstehen? Ich habe keine solchen Variablen?


Äh, sorry - im vorherigen Post habe ich leider 2 Dinge miteinander vermischt u. auch noch unglücklich formuliert - Danke für den Hinweis.

Es gibt von den Bausteinen eine "vereinfachte" Variante u. die "normale"; bei der "vereinfachten" Variante entfallen ein paar Beschaltungen z.B. typDPT.

Mit dwIndex_DPT (Benamsungsregel beachten) erspart man sich u.U. den Neuabgleich seitens der ETS.

Auszug aus der WAGO-PDF





@neon
Hast Du die Klemme KNXseitig wieder komplett übertragen?


----------



## neon (26 März 2015)

ich gebe auf...

das hier funktioniert:




das funktioniert nicht:




Warum ???


----------



## GLT (26 März 2015)

Welche Firmware auf dem Controller?
S9 Wago-PDF

Mal halt - Du hast Doch einen 842er-Controller, oder? Der ist m.E. dafür nicht freigegeben.


----------



## neon (26 März 2015)

ist ein 841 Controller. FW Version ist 04.01.06 (19).

Ich sehe grad der ist ja auch nicht dafür freigegeben... 

Aber die KNX_Standard.lib müsste gehen:



//Edit:
sieht aber auch schlecht aus, aber das ging seltsamerweise auch mal mit FbDPT_Bool:


----------



## GLT (26 März 2015)

Allmählich verwirrst Du einen



neon schrieb:


> Die KNX Klemme befindet sich auf einem 750-842 Controller,





neon schrieb:


> ist ein 841 Controller. FW Version ist 04.01.06 (19).



Dein Problem liegt in der Bibliothekversion - aus der richtigen KNXStandard.lib dürfte auch FbDPT_Bool kein Problem sein.
Nicht jede Bibliothek ist für jeden Controller ausnahmslos einsetzbar.

Mach einfach ein sauberes neues Projekt auf u. lade nur die Bibliotheken, die auch geeignet sind - ich fürchte, Du nimmst Bausteine verschiedener Bibliotheken (und somit auch aus einer unzulässigen) her.


----------



## neon (26 März 2015)

so langsam wirds doch was (frag mich nicht was jetzt anders ist):


----------



## neon (26 März 2015)

> Allmählich verwirrst Du einen



...das ist beides richtig, ich habe zuerst einen 750-842 und danach einen 750-841 getestet... 

Auf dem 750-841 funktionert es jetzt auch mit der KNX_Standard.lib. 

Sorry wegen der Verwirrung, und danke für deine tatkräftige Unterstützung. 
Es war mir tatsächlicht nicht bewusst, das nicht jede Bibliothek mit jedem (etwas neueren) Controller läuft.


----------



## GLT (26 März 2015)

Mit dem "neueren/älteren" bist Du m.E. etwas auf dem Holzweg wenn Du damit 841/842 meinst.


----------



## neon (26 März 2015)

..du meinst es hat eher etwas mit der Modellreihe zu tun?

Wenn du mir die Frage erlaubst:
Hast du eigentlich beruflich viel mit den Wago Steuerungen + KNX zu tun, du scheinst dich ja gut damit auszukennen?


----------



## GLT (27 März 2015)

Die 841/842er (unterscheiden sich techn./preislich) haben inzwischen leistungsfähigere Nachfolger erhalten.
Im Wago-Shop kann man sehr gut die einzelnen Modelle vergleichen 

KNX mache ich seit 20 Jahren, die Wago 750er begleiten mich nun auch schon einige Jährchen.


----------



## markus3888 (8 Mai 2015)

*Problem Inbetriebnahme KNK 646 Klemme*

Hallo,
Habe ein Problem mit meiner KNX 646 Klemme. Bekomme diese einfach nicht zum laufen. Verwende den Controler 750-8206 mit der Firmware 02.03.15 und die Codesys 2.3.9.46.
Habe  die Klemmer zuerst mit der Bibliothek KNX_02.lib in den Betrieb zu  nehmen leider ohne erfolg, beim Klemmenstatus sthet dann immer  KNX_NO_DEVICE_MODUS. 
Dann habe ich es mit der Bibliothek  KNX_Standart.lib versucht. Nur bei dieser Bibliothek kommt beim  Überstzen der Fehler :Schnittstelle der Bausteins FBKNX_MASTER_646  Fehler 3740 Ubekanter Typ'ARRAY[0..11]OF_READ_INPUT_WORD. Habe ähnliche  Probleme hier schon gefunden, nur leider konnten mir deren Lösungen  nicht Helfen. Bei Übersetzungsoptionen / Objekte außschließen ist nichts  abgewählt.





Was mache ich Falsch oder was habe ich vergessen??

Wäre um eure Hilfe sehr Dankbar.

Gru? Markus


----------



## neon (8 Mai 2015)

Hallo markus3888,
ich weiß nicht ob dein Controller von der  KNX_Standard.lib überhaupt unterstützt wird, aber die KNX_02.lib wie ich  aus der Doku entnehmen konnte...
Zu der Meldung "KNX_NO_DEVICE_MODUS": Hast du die Symboldatei in der ETS eingebunden (siehe)?

Ich hatte auch dieses Problem, und ich hatte eine Bibliothek benutzt die der Controller nicht unterstützt.
Außerdem muss die Symboldatei in die ETS eingebunden werden. 
Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig.


----------



## markus3888 (8 Mai 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Habe ich auch schon mehrmals versucht. Habe alles bereinigt übersetzt und übertragen und anschließend nochmal in der es aktualisiert. 
Laut Beschreibung ist die 8206 Steuerung dazu in der Lage. 
Könnte mir vorstellen das es nur ein Bibliotheks Fehler oder so ist. 
Hmmmm...


----------



## markus3888 (18 Mai 2015)

Hallo nochmal,

hab das Problem gelösst.

Habe für den KNX Teil ein eigenes Programmteil erstellt und das im Hauptprogramm aufgerufen. Dann  Dann hats gefuntzt.
Warum ich das allerdings nur bei dem Controller 8206 machen musste und es bei meinem anderen so Funktionierte weiß ich nicht.
Desweiteren funktioniert bei diesem Controler die KNX_Standart lib nicht, habe wie beschrieben die KNX_02.lib verwendet.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Sancho (15 September 2017)

Ich hol mal ein altes Thema wieder hoch.
Ich habe einen 750-880 mit der TP1 Klemme im Einsatz. Der KNX Programmteil hat auch schon einwandfrei funktioniert. Heute hab ich viel an meinem Programm rumgeschnitzt, zigmal das Programm übersetzt und eingespielt. Desöfteren ist die SPS in Stopp gegangen und ich musste Spannung wegnehmen zum neu starten. Hab auch mit Online Change gespielt und hab auch mal die Option Bootprojekt automatishc laden aktiviert falls das in irgendeiner Form eine Rolle spielen kann.
Nachdem ich meine anderen Probleme beseitigt hab stelle ich fest, dass die KNX Verbindung nicht mehr funktioniert. Die Lampe G leuchtet rot, der KNX Status im Programm wechselt zwischen KNX_NOT_INIT und KNX_TimeOutSend.
Ich habe jetzt schon mein Programm bereinigt, alles neu übersetzt und die XML neu in die ETS eingelesen. Ohne Erfolg. Ich habe die TP1 Klemme entladen, PA neu vergeben und Applikationsprogramm neu geladen. Ohne Erfolg. SPS reset usw... alles ohne Erfolg.
Hab nur einen KNX Master im Programm, Index 1 passt und sonst hab ich auch nichts im Programm verändert im Vergleich zu dem was vorher funktioniert hat.

Irgendeiner noch eine Idee?


----------



## ClMak (16 September 2017)

Hallo Sancho,

die beiden Anmerkungen von dir stehen aus meiner Sicht im Widerspruch:



> Heute hab ich viel an meinem Programm rumgeschnitzt





> sonst hab ich auch nichts im Programm verändert im Vergleich zu dem was vorher funktioniert hat



Hast Du ein Backup der Programmdatei bevor du "rumgeschnitzt" hast? Wenn ja, hast Du diese Programmversion einmal eingespielt, um zu sehen, ob die KNX Kommunikation dann funktioniert?
Kann es sein, dass durch Änderungen im Programm sich Speicherbereiche überschneiden, so dass die SPS nicht sauber mit der KNX-Klemme kommunizieren kann.
Hast du auch digitale Ausgangsklemmen in deinem Aufbau? Wenn ja, kannst du die Ausgänge schalten? Das würde zumindest zeigen, das der Schreibzugriff auf den Ausgangsbereich der gesteckten Klemmen funktioniert.

Gruß
ClMak


----------



## Sancho (16 September 2017)

Ich meine der FB indem die ganzen KNX Sachen abgehandelt werden blieb unverändert.
Leider habe ich kein funktionierendes Backup, Schande über mich... aber wie es halt so ist wenn man am Basteltisch rumspielt.

Hab eine digitale Ausgangskarte vor der KNX Klemme, die wird sauber angesprochen.

Bzgl Speicherbereich überschneiden, nachdem alles bereinigt ist und alles neu übersetzt wurde dürfte es doch eigentlich sowas nicht geben?

Bin nicht so der Codesys Experte, hab normal mit anderen Steuerungen zu tun.

Edit:
Was mir gerade noch auffällt, die TP1 Karte hat ab %IB0 bzw %QB0 24 Bytes. Die I/O`s starten bei IX12.0 bzw QX12.0. Das wurde aber automatisch so angelegt. Ist das ein Problem?


----------



## ClMak (16 September 2017)

> Was mir gerade noch auffällt, die TP1 Karte hat ab %IB0 bzw %QB0 24 Bytes. Die I/O`s starten bei IX12.0 bzw QX12.0. Das wurde aber automatisch so angelegt. Ist das ein Problem?



Nein, das ist kein Problem. IX12  bzw. QX12 ist die WORD-Adresse (also WORD 12 = BYTE 24)
Für die Zukunft - immer vorher ein Backup machen... :!::wink:



> Ich meine der FB indem die ganzen KNX Sachen abgehandelt werden blieb unverändert.



Laufen die KNX Sachen wirklich in einem FB oder meinst Du ein Unterprogramm?
Das müsste eigentlich in einem Unterprogramm laufen!


----------



## Sancho (16 September 2017)

Läuft in einem FB der vom PLC_PRG Programm aufgerufen wird. Ist das ein Problem? Hat bisher funktioniert.


----------



## ClMak (16 September 2017)

Wenn es so funktioniert hat, sollte das kein Problem sein.
Aus meiner Sicht nur etwas eigenartig. Ich würde aus dem FB ein Programm machen und dieses aus dem PLC_PRG aufrufen.

Hast Du im Tasksystem eine Zykluszeit vorgegeben? Wenn ja, dann sollte die Zeit nicht höher als 50ms angegeben werden.


----------



## Sancho (16 September 2017)

Ich habe in der Taskkonfiguration gar nichts vorgegeben, da ist kein Task angelegt. Ich nehme an das Programm läuft einfach nur zyklisch. 50ms wär dann aber schon recht lang. Kann man die Zykluszeit irgendwo auslesen?


----------



## Sancho (16 September 2017)

So, ich weiß nicht was war.
Ich wollte die Tasklaufzeit ermitteln. Hab dazu versucht die SysTaskInfo.lib, als sie dann im Bibliotheksverwalter war hab ich es mir anders überlegt und die lib wieder rausgeschmissen, neu übersetzt, eingespielt -> KNX läuft... Wahrscheinlich hat die Aktion wirklich eine komplette Neuübersetzung ausgelöst, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 September 2017)

Sancho schrieb:


> Ich habe in der Taskkonfiguration gar nichts vorgegeben, da ist kein Task angelegt. Ich nehme an das Programm läuft einfach nur zyklisch. 50ms wär dann aber schon recht lang. Kann man die Zykluszeit irgendwo auslesen?


Das brauchst Du auch gar nicht. Zusammen mit dem Programm PLC_PRG wird auch eine Task angelegt, die allerdings nicht angezeigt wird, diese hat eine Zykluszeit von 10ms und der ist die PLC_PRG zugeordnet.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## Sugarman (28 September 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit der Abfrage der Daten von KNX.
Die TP-Klemme schreibt mir in den Status "OK".
Also würde meine Kommunikation stehen, im KNX werden die Werte aktuallisiert, aber im ECockpit kommt nichts an.
Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wo der Fehler liegen kann, vielleicht hat jemand eine Lösung für mich.


----------



## ClMak (28 September 2019)

Hallo,

beim Baustein M1_001_Analog_Input_1"  ist der Eingang dwIndex_DPT falsch gesetzt.
Hier muss der Wert "1" anstatt "0" eingetragen werden.

Warum ist der Eingang xUpdate_KNX mit der Variablen "Sekundentakt" belegt. Schreibst du zyklisch auf die Gruppenadresse? Soweit ich das verstehe, soll der Wert nicht geschrieben sondern von KNX empfangen werden!?

VG


----------



## Sugarman (29 September 2019)

Hallo,

das habe ich auch schon versucht, leider ohne Erfolg.

Den Eingang xUpdate_KNX habe ich nur belegt um die Kommunikation anzustoßen.
Der wert soll vom KNX empfangen werden.
Im KNX Symboltabelle sieht es so nach der Übersetzung aus.


Irgendwie kommt die Kommunikation nicht zusammen.
Mehrere Versuche schlugen fehl.
Das ist der Busmonitor vom KNX




VG


----------

